# My surgery story - today



## Christi (Oct 12, 2011)

It sucked.

The end.

Ha! Okay....I would advise anyone getting this surgery if they are recovering from whiplash from a car accident. I was in so much pain....I couldn't breathe. I don't think it was from my tiny surgery (right lobe removed....left lobe was "firm" but left behind)....but my overall neck was killing me. My incision is rather small....and honestly based on appearance alone....impressive.

Initial biopsy is benign....further testing is being done. Doctor told my husband.....suspects Hashimoto's. What a turn from cancer to Hashimoto's.

I am still in the hospital. My surgery was at 9:15.....and up until about 6:00....I was praying for death. But again.....I attribute that to my pain from my car wreck and the weird positions they probably moved my neck in today. I have a picture....now to figure out how to post it...while on morphine & Lortab.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Christi said:


> It sucked.
> 
> The end.
> 
> ...


Glad it is over. Hang in there. Rest, take your pain meds, if you need to, and drink lots of fluids, and rest some more!


----------



## CLRRN (Jun 22, 2011)

It's over...time to heal. Rest, pain meds, ICE, fluids, REST and like webster said...MORE rest.

Hang in there....


----------



## thornvhu (Jul 3, 2011)

Hahaha my sentiments too it was not a fun surgery. Had mine a week ago today. Rest, sleep lots and take your pain medication.


----------



## sonnyjane (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh no! Just when I was starting to feel like "this will be no big deal", I read two crappy post-surgery sentiments lol. Rest up and I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Hang in there Christi! I promise it gets better!! Thinking of you.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Hang in there, it does get better. To those waiting for surgery, don't stress about it. Gather up your post surgery things for comfort. It is not too bad. Remember if you suffer form nausea, ask for something before, it makes all the difference. It does get better..


----------



## honey_mocha (Oct 8, 2011)

Hi Christie, you will feel better soon. a) get some rest b) get some rest and c) get even more rest!

Take it one day at a time my dear :}


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Christi said:


> It sucked.
> 
> The end.
> 
> ...


Soooooooooooooooooo good to read this post!! Now you just rest and heal. Pictures can come later. LOL!

Bless your heart!! I am hoping you feel lots better and soon!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

{{hugs}} to everyone who experienced bad pain.

My neck killed me too and it wasn't the incision that was painful. The doctors must position the neck in a strange way that it misaligns I believe. I had massages and thinking back a chiropractic neck adjustment probably would have done the trick quicker.

As far as incision pain I was on motrin by day 3 - as long as you stay on the heavy duty pain meds the first few days you should be pain free at the incision site. Ice helps too! I actually went the entire first night with no pain meds because the nurse never came back to administer and I did not ask again because she said I wasn't due yet- then I just went into a zone to deal with it -talk about pain - Wowzer!


----------



## oceanmist (Apr 30, 2007)

Lol...my hubby's first words were I feel like I was hit by a semi......and his next line was....I'm not having any fun................

Get lots of rest!

Ocean


----------



## SweetGirl44 (Sep 26, 2011)

Christi - Glad the bad part is over! You'll have some ups and downs, but rest up and don't push too hard when you're having an up day or you'll be down for a few days. The sofa and I became very close on day 10 after surgery.  lol Keep your sense of humor about things and you'll do just fine. Best wishes to you.


----------



## Catnap (Oct 20, 2011)

sonnyjane said:


> Oh no! Just when I was starting to feel like "this will be no big deal", I read two crappy post-surgery sentiments lol. Rest up and I hope you feel better soon!


Don't worry it's really not bad for everyone. I have my complaints but pain wise no issues, stiff neck but didn't take one painkiller so far. Day 9 for me and away with friends. Tired but almost feel back to normal. Considering I'd cancer this surgery was a breeze!


----------



## Christi (Oct 12, 2011)

Sorry for scaring anyone that had not yet had surgery. It's day #4 and my neck and throat hardly hurt. I can feel a "lump" when I swallow but nothing horrible. Preliminary biopsy came back benign....nurse called Friday (surgery was Thursday) to tell me benign, chronic thyroidistis. I specifically asked her if this result was from the frozen sample or another biopsy, and she said it was the only test being ran. I forunately have a follow up with the ENT this Friday because I'm confused. Certainly they will run a more comprehensive test on my thyroid and certainty it would take a few days....right? He came in at 6:00am on Friday morning (I was still pretty high) and told me he would call me with test results Monday or Tuesday. That afternoon the nurse called. Obviously I left the hospital without my right lone, but my left intact....which I would assume because it was because it was benign. So confusing. Now I am waiting but I'm not sure for what. He sent me home with Hydrocodone and three pills for a yeast infection. Stupid antibiotics! Anyway - no replacement or calcium. Would he have given the Hashi's diaggnosis and benign report?

Dang...I am so confused.


----------

